# JW apologetical resource



## Poimen (Sep 26, 2005)

This week World magazine had an article that discussed a web site that quotes from Watchtower publications. 

http://www.worldmag.com/subscriber/displayarticle.cfm?id=11091

The website is:

http://quotes.watchtower.ca/

This looks like a helpful research tool to 'befuddle' a JW who is enslaved to the society.


----------



## alwaysreforming (Sep 27, 2005)

This is by far the best JW resource I have come across, as it takes their own "brochure" and goes through it point by point and shows just how in error it is. That way you can "have a study with them", use their own material, and show them the error of their Society as a matter of course. 

I've referred to it many times on this Board, and here it is again under a great thread title for easy searching later on....

http://www.bible.ca/trinity/trinity-jw-deceptions.htm

I cannot vouch for the rest of this website's theology, but this resource is fantastic!


----------

